# Performance Catapults SPS in Action



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my review of my new Performance Catapults SPS.
I can't even tell you how much I like this slingshot! It's the setup I've been chasing ever since I started shooting over a year ago. The frame is a great fit for me with a weighty, solid feel (like all PC products) and an excellent, versatile platform for shooting. I used 1842 tubes in the video but you can also shoot traditional tubes (Trumark RRT, etc.) or flats. I've tried them all and they all work great.
When I shot Jim's prototype SPS back in October I was very tempted to "accidently" leave it in my pocket when I went home







. I'm glad it didn't come to that and now I have one for myself.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning bit of kit,id be that happy also


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice video and review. That is such a well designed and executed slingshot. You seem to be shooting it very well! I am jealous!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great slingshot, no doubt about it. (What's that dirty word on your sweatshirt?)


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> (What's that dirty word on your sweatshirt?)


It's ok DH...those are available at a bargain price this year, I'm sure.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice review, what's the temperature there?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Nice review, what's the temperature there?


About 55F, or 12 degrees Celcius
Anyway.
Found out something cool yesterday. Jim is doing Roman numerals for the numbering on the bottom of the SPSs and mine is number 5. That means it's:








V!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> ...Found out something cool yesterday. Jim is doing Roman numerals for the numbering on the bottom of the SPSs and mine is number 5. That means it's:
> V!


I did attempt to mark the first couple of frames, as I have always marked the EPS, but it wasn't working so well. I then made the decision to utilize roman numerals since each mark is a straight line.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I did attempt to mark the first couple of frames, as I have always marked the EPS, but it wasn't working so well. I then made the decision to utilize roman numerals since each mark is a straight line.


Until you get to 100...


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> Until you get to 100...


Actually...90


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good call.


----------



## Leroy (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm seriously considering getting this catapult. What is fps with that band setup? I would like to hunt with it as well as target shoot. I'm sure it would work with mouth/ear pull but could this be butterfly pulled with the Chinese setup? If so would that provide enough power for hunting, say 250 fps with .38 or 3/8th shot? I'm new at this so please excuse my dim understanding of everything.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks great, I really fancy trying some tubes an a catty soon.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Leroy said:


> I'm seriously considering getting this catapult. What is fps with that band setup? I would like to hunt with it as well as target shoot. I'm sure it would work with mouth/ear pull but could this be butterfly pulled with the Chinese setup? If so would that provide enough power for hunting, say 250 fps with .38 or 3/8th shot? I'm new at this so please excuse my dim understanding of everything.


I have humanely harvested small critters with this model, without using butterfly (check the hunting thread). The 1842GT Bandset is setup just for that. With a 29" - 30" draw, you are good at 20 - 25 yds. You may want to check with Henry in Panama for a tube butterfly setup, which would be "having your cake, and eating it too."


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't had any success trying to use tubes with a butterfly draw. Out to 40" draw they work fine but cut them to draw any longer and they seem to get all floppy like the rubber is getting in the way of itself or something.
Maybe I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Leroy (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Jim and M. It would seem best to keep these short if they work better that way and I'll look up Henry to see what he has to say.


----------

